# ED break in period



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

dkreidel said:


> Exactly - tires are the weak link until they have (at least) 3 thermal cycles. When I picked up my ED M5 I was loaned a set of shaved and heat cycled wheels and tires from AG engineering as the top speed limiter had been disabled.
> 
> dk


you guys are way over analyzing it. Drive it enjoy it don't trip about it. Go 7/10's if you plan to go a little more balls out or drive on the nurburgring.

Now if these are track tires, yeah I would heat cycle, shave them, etc and bring along a pyrometer.

to the person saying use engine braking - that's probably the worse thing you could do to a new engine.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Guys, chill out. BMW puts the car on a dyno at the factory before it ships the car out to make sure it matches the power curves as advertised. So each and every one of your cars has been up to full throttle and load before you even get to zero on the odometer. These cars are made with modern manufacturing techniques with tolerances you can't even fathom, so suffice it to say that the break-in concepts regarding the engine are somewhat antiquated. If break-in was so critical, than BMW would program the ECU to perform it automatically over the first 1200 miles. They would also write it into the lease contract. And since this is the European Delivery forum, where we all get our cars new from Munich, I don't think any of you are in the market for the used F10 I leased from BMW. And anyway, isn't that one of the points of leasing???? BMW isn't going to give me a refund for NOT going 150 mph on the autobahn every chance I got. The car has 400 hp and did 150mph at less than 4,000 RPM so it isn't that insane to consider. Finally, I agree with Mace, I think I am just the only one who admits to doing it!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Me530 said:


> The car has 400 hp and did 150mph at less than 4,000 RPM so it isn't that insane to consider. Finally, I agree with Mace, I think I am just the only one who admits to doing it!


I proudly boasted in the E9x forum that I pegged the speedometer on our car at 160 MPH, not once, but several times during ED. I promptly got shot down by a couple of party poopers, one that essentially said that I was lucky to be alive and the other one putting me down for thinking that I was going 160 MPH when I was actually only going 155. (Really, we're going to quibble about 5 MPH at that speed? It's what the speedometer said!) I did wait until I was outside the suggested break-in period for engine and differential, tires, brakes, and clutch though, I'm not leasing.

In hindsight, I wish that I had packed a tire pressure gauge and increased the pressure in the tires to the range that is suggested in the manual for driving over 100 MPH/160 km/h. That would have been the safest way to do 160 MPH.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

SD 335is said:


> In hindsight, I wish that I had packed a tire pressure gauge and increased the pressure in the tires to the range that is suggested in the manual for driving over 100 MPH/160 km/h. That would have been the safest way to do 160 MPH.


Agreed, and I did just that. Amazingly, the security at MUC airport almost wouldn't let me take it back home!


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Agreed, and I did just that. Amazingly, the security at MUC airport almost wouldn't let me take it back home!


Well, you could put an eye out with it! :yikes:

Next thing you know is they'll ban MMA fighters from flying as they are "deadly weapons" themselves.

As for admitting to driving fast on the autobahn, yes, I've done it (two euro deliveries, 2002 & 2003). However, both times the cars were broken in as recommended by BMW. Heck, I drove up and down the Austrian autobahn between Salzburg and Vienna in 2002 just to put miles on the M3 before our track day on the Salzburgring. Still have that car and it doesn't burn a drop of oil. My wife and I both pegged it on the autobahn (5th is good for an indicated 160mph -- clearly optimistic) and 6th got it to 169 mph indicated (on a clear Sunday morning south of Munich). Nearly every one of our group of 12 M3's pegged their speedo at 169mph (indicated). So much for the 155mph limiter (not that I'm complaining).

Felt much safer at 169mph on the autobahn than towing the race car behind the dually on the 15 between Vegas and the California tracks I frequent. Awesome US drivers. 

This year I won't have enough time to put the miles on to go nuts on the autobahn with the E90M3. Therefore, I will adhere to the break in sticker on the windshield.


----------



## jsciv (Oct 5, 2010)

SD 335is said:


> I proudly boasted in the E9x forum that I pegged the speedometer on our car at 160 MPH, not once, but several times during ED. I promptly got shot down by a couple of party poopers, one that essentially said that I was lucky to be alive and the other one putting me down for thinking that I was going 160 MPH when I was actually only going 155. (Really, we're going to quibble about 5 MPH at that speed? It's what the speedometer said!) I did wait until I was outside the suggested break-in period for engine and differential, tires, brakes, and clutch though, I'm not leasing.


I pushed it over 150 three times during my ED. While I waited until the third real driving day (mostly due to lots of weather on the first two) to try, I worried less about break in than I might have. It was more than a couple hundred miles though. I also had to space the sessions out as my passenger didn't like going that fast the first time, so I had to wait until he was napping on other days. 

I'm never going to get to do that legally in the US, so I didn't want to miss out on it.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

jsciv said:


> I'm never going to get to do that legally in the US, so I didn't want to miss out on it.


http://www.texasmile.net/index.php


----------



## jsciv (Oct 5, 2010)

SD 335is said:


> http://www.texasmile.net/index.php


...

Wow.

...

That's pretty hard core, there. At least, driving out to TX from CA would be... But I am kind of amused that I did my thing only a week before their last event, AND that at least two of the BMW's in it were slower than I was. 

Oh and BTW thanks for the recommendations on drives in southern CA. I drove down to SD on Saturday and then on Sunday got my first "convertible driver's sunburn" out there in the valleys and mountains, and amused my friends by bringing back a Dutch Apple Pie from Julian Pie!

It's a magnificent machine!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

jsciv said:


> ...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was kind of surprised that I was faster on the Autobahn than some of the BMWs listed, even if they did have more accurate timing.

I'm glad that you made it down to SD County and had some fun! The weekend turned out better than forecast! Your car is looking very sweet and looks like it just belongs there! I can't tell which beach that is, although that looks like Pt. Loma in the background. Must be on Coronado.

I love driving around here! There are so many opportunities and so many nice days to do it! An apple pie from Julian Pie Co. is the perfect way to top it off! Mmm...


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

there's also the Mojave Mile in CA. The Ford GT guys did a private invite for a 1.3 mile course to hit 200mph.

http://www.mojavemile.com/


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

gotta love the 8 speed! 



Me530 said:


> Guys, chill out. BMW puts the car on a dyno at the factory before it ships the car out to make sure it matches the power curves as advertised. So each and every one of your cars has been up to full throttle and load before you even get to zero on the odometer. These cars are made with modern manufacturing techniques with tolerances you can't even fathom, so suffice it to say that the break-in concepts regarding the engine are somewhat antiquated. If break-in was so critical, than BMW would program the ECU to perform it automatically over the first 1200 miles. They would also write it into the lease contract. And since this is the European Delivery forum, where we all get our cars new from Munich, I don't think any of you are in the market for the used F10 I leased from BMW. And anyway, isn't that one of the points of leasing???? BMW isn't going to give me a refund for NOT going 150 mph on the autobahn every chance I got. The car has 400 hp and did 150mph at less than 4,000 RPM so it isn't that insane to consider. Finally, I agree with Mace, I think I am just the only one who admits to doing it!


----------



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

Have to be honest, did not really hold out for break in period. I shot some video of Stelvio pass (going up and down), pretty fun stuff, amazing car. Going to upload videos to utube when I get back stateside.


----------

